# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > آموزش: مفاهیم پایه : کوئری چیست

## Rasool-GH

سلام 
اموزش مفاهیم پایه یکی از ضروریات در فرایند اموزش هر مبحثی بشمار میاد به همین دلیل این کار رو شروع کردم . امید وارم در تکمیل مباحث و تعاریف سایرین هم کمک کنند . 

کوئری - Query : 
کوئری ابزاری برایانتخاب اطلاعات به تعیین شرایط برای انها از داخل جداول و انجام کارهای مختلف مثل حذف اضافه و اپدیت یا ادغام اطلاعاداخل جدول است . کوئری ها انواع مختلفی دارین که شامل موارد زیر است . کوئری رو به دو شکل میشه طراحی کرد . یکی در نمای دیزاین که به شکل معمول مورد استفاده قرار میگیره و محدودیتهایی از نظر شرط نویسی داره . دوم به زبان SQL و با استفاده از کدهای این زبان که محدودیتهای اون به مراتب کمتر از حالت قبل هست  

Select Query - کوئری انتخابی :
از این نوع کوئری که معمول ترین نوع این ابزار است برای انتخاب دکوردهای یک جدول با شرایط خاص که مورد نظر کاربر هست استفاده میشه . مثلا شما میخواین از داخل یک جدول لیست رکوردهایی رو که مقدار ذخیره شده داخل یکی از فیلدهای اون بزرگتر از 10 هست رو استخراج کنید .  

Make Table Query - کوئری ساخت جدول :
بسیار شبیه با کوئری انتخابی است با این تفاوت که اطلاعات انتخاب شده را در یک جدول جدید ذخیره میکنم 

Append Query - کوئری ادغام :
از این نوع کوئری برای ادغام اطلاعات یک جدول در یک جدول دیگه میشه استفاده کرد 

Update Query - کوئری اپدیت (بروزرسانی) :
از این نوع کوئری برای اپدیت اطلاعات موجود در یک جدول تحت شرایطی که کاربر مشخص میکنه میشه استفاده کرد . مثلا قصد داریم کلیه فیلدهایی که در انها نام علی نوشته شده انتخاب بشه و به نام جدیدی تغییر کنه .

CrossTab Query :
...

Delet Query - کوئری حذف :
از این کوئری برای انتخاب رکوردهای مشخصی از جدول طبق شرایط دلخواه و حذف اونها استفاده میشه 

Union Query :
از این کوئری برای ادغام چندین جدول مشابه در یک جدول استفاده میشه . 


Pass Thruogh Query :
...

Data Difinition : 
...

----------


## Rasool-GH

دوستان و اساتید لطفا جهت تکمیل تعاریف و بست بیشتر مطلب همکاری کنند

----------

